# Trap supplies near Vassar, MI?



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I have recently bought dzs of used Duke 1.5s, 3s and 4s that don't have any modifications from factory purchase. I want to start setting them up for use on fox and coyotes. Where in my area would anyone suggest buying the needed trapping supplies such as extra coil springs, mid chain swivels and such? Anyplace near me in Vassar? or Royal Oak?

Thanks for any help. I have been lurking around these threads so long that the bug has just about kept me up at night and even ruined my concentration in other endeavors like waterfowling. Never thought I would be saying that...ever. I even stopped roadside last week at nite during a snowstorm to dig through an ant hill on property I have permission to. Man, I am wondering what I am getting myself into again.

Hopefully, some of you going to be at the Otisville fur sale will have lots of patience for a newbie. This one has the bug bad.


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out the FNT site on top of this page. They have everthing that you need and shipped to your door in a day or two at the most!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I second the F & T post.

As far as the bug goes, I know what you mean. I have thought about trapping every day this year. I love bowhunting but spent most of my time in stand thinking about and planning for trapping season. I didn't take any time off to bowhunt but spent most of a week for the water trapping opener.:yikes:

Best of luck.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

You have one just south of you, Murphy Lake trapping suply (989)871-9490. Rob will be at the Otisville sale from what I hear, he is a very nice and fair person. Give him a call, I have spent hours in his fur shed just BSing. He will answer all of your qustions and has a good invintory of supplies. 

I also like dealing with FnT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Long time viewer, first time I placed a post.

I agree with Fmann. I been to Rob's place a couple of times. I bought quite a few items from him for the last couple of months. He is very fair in this pricing.

Also a good source of info to boot. If you get in there tell him Rick said hello.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll concur that you cant go wrong with F&T. 

If you're the kinda guy that wants to put his hands on something before you buy it, there's a place called J&M Furs on the northeast corner of M-15 and Dodge Rd., just south of Otisville.

Julie and Mike have a suprizing amount of supples in stock and have very competitve prices.

I've done alot of business with them and dont have any complaints.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for the information and the p.m.'s. I am sure to stop in and see them soon and patronage their shops. It has been nice to get the messages of support and offers of help.  I will be calling soon, I am sure.

I was recently remarried this past summer, moving to the Vassar area, and gained four boys to my clan of three kids already. All my kids are very well behaved (according to those who have never seen them eat..:lol and are thirsting for outdoor adventure and guidance. I hope to make friends in the area to hunt, fish and trap with. Trapping just fits in with work and the life style for me and my whole family. I am very thankful for this site.

In my new community, there seems to be alot of generations old farming families that I have become friends with that hopefully will let me barter trapping rights with in the future. I never grew up on a farm but love the time spent working one. I am hoping some neighbors will soon be willing to let me get my hands alittle dirty for that opportunity. Being an electrician and an electrical engineer, I usually don't have to work hard to find people that can use my services too. I am crossing my fingers that this may be a bartering area as well. Who knows?

My goals this next year in 2010 include trapping my first rat, mink and canine. I will post my successes as they happen. I always get a kick out of seeing that as well.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome  Alot of good people/trappers on this site,willing to help any way they can.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

F&T are great to deal with. localy there is a little place just north of Watrosille on Merry Rd in between Ringle and Van Geisen. (they do have a sign out front) and there is a nice little place in Akron. On Akron Rd just East of Akron (about 1 mile) on the North side, sing out front for rabbits and trapping suplys. Good luck and have a great time with the kids in the out doors. 
Keep your feet fry and your traps wet.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

R&S Trapping Supplies, 1099 S. Merry Rd. Caro Mi. 48723
Duane Priestley, 3666 W. Akron Rd. Akron Mi. 48701


----------

